
Jim Carrey Walks into a Bar [DeepFake] - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fz9ZxZcMVY
======
a3n
I didn't look for artifacts for the first part, got totally into the moment.

Yeah, my untrained eye can see things, if I'm looking. But this was a context
where the maker was saying out loud "look what we can do with fake faces."

Most people won't be looking, their first perspective will be that created by
the perpetrator. People will be manipulated by these, especially those that
want to be manipulated.

These things will work. Even ones that are shown to be fake will have done
their lasting damage.

